# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Veliki BLAGDANSKI POPUST 15-40% na sve Rodine proizvode

## Lutonjica

*Od 10. prosinca 2010. do 20. siječnja 2011.* iskoristite veliku akciju s popustima:

*15 - 20% na sve platnene pelene i proizvode za pelene* 
*15 - 40% na Rodine majice i ostale Rodine proizvode*


Blagdanski popust se ne zbraja s ostalim popustima (npr. paketni/količinski popust) i *traje do isteka zaliha.* 


Također iskoristite novost u našoj ponudi: *POKLON BON* u iznosu 50 - 500 kn. Vrijedi za kupnju svih Rodinih proizvoda, možete ga kupiti preko webshopa ili u Rodinom gnijezdu i razveseliti prijatelje povodom blagdana!

----------


## Lutonjica

stigle su nam i zaštitne NA ČIČAK  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

koliko je širok čičak na čičkastim zaštitnim?

----------


## Minna

U web shopu majica kratkih rukava (djeca su mali ljudi) ima opciju da se naruči veličina za 3 god, ali u popisu boja nema ništa? Da napišem nešto proizvoljno ili kako  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Lutonjica

ako ih nema na popisu, onda znači da nema niti jedne majice te veličine.
popis je ažuriran neki dan.

dakle, uopće nema majica DSMLJ veličina 3 kratki rukav

----------


## Minna

ok...hvala.. onda ćemo čekati novu pošiljku, naše veličine uglavnom više ništa nema :Smile:

----------

